# فصول من السباكة -1- :مواسير التهوية في الصرف الصحي:



## م. رياض النجار (22 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=5]منشور خاص عن مواسير التهوية في الصرف الصحي:
أولا: لماذا نحتاج إلى التهوية؟

نحتاج إلى التهوية لثلاثة أسباب أو ثلاث وظائف:
1- الوظيفة الأهم التي تؤديها مواسير التهوية هي قدرتها على نقل روائح الناتجة عن الصرف الصحي إلى الهواء الخارجي.
2- الوظيفة الأقل ملاحظة ولكنها بنفس أهمية الوظيفة الأولى هي المحافظة على مستوى الماء الموجود في المصيدة trap .
3- الوظيفة الأخيرة هي أن لها قابلية على تسريع حركة صرف السوائل وجعلها بصورة أفضل.

بعض الشرح للوظائف الثلاثة:
1- إن وجود هواء الصرف الصحي داخل الأماكن المسكونة وعدم إخراجه يتسبب في مشكلتين رئيسيتين وهما : مشاكل في الصحة , وإمكانية حدوث انفجار ناتج عن تجمع هذه الغازات في مكان ذو تهوية ضعيفة وزيادة تركيزها.
2- جميعنا نلاحظ وجود ماء في المصيدة, وهذا الماء هو سبب رئيسي لمنع دخول الغازات إلى داخل المبنى, والمصيدة التالفة أو التي لا تحافظ على منسوب كاف من الماء تؤدي إلى خلل ودخول الغازات إلى المبنى مما يتسبب بالمشاكل التي تم ذكرها في الوظيفة الأولى.
دور مواسير التهوية يأتي هنا للحفاظ على منسوب الماء في المصيدة عن طريق تنظيم الضغط المطبق على الختم ( مستوى الماء في المصيدة). 
حيث أنه من المحتمل في المصيدة غير المهواة حدوث ارتفاع في الضغط يؤدي إلى خروج المواد الخبيثة إلى داخل الوحدة ( مرحاض أو غيره).
أما في حالة حدوث نقص في الضغط في المصيدة فيحدث لدينا مثل ضغط تخلخلي في المصيدة يؤدي إلى سحب الماء منها وتبقى فارغة حتى يتم إعاد ملئها بالماء من جديد.
عند عدم وجود ماء في المصيدة تصبح عديمة الفائدة.

بالمحلصة مواسير التهوية تمنع حدوث مثل هكذا أمور من ارتفاع أو انخفاض الضغط.
3- نلاحظ بالمشاهدة أنه أحيانا عند صرف الماء من مغسلة مثلا , نلاحظ حدوث دوامة في الصرف , هذا يدل على وجود تهوية ممتازة للوحدة , وعلى العكس تماما فإن بطء جريان الماء من الوحدة دليل على أن التهوية - إن وجدت _ فهي سيئة.
التهوية تساعد بتسريع حركة الماء في خطوط الصرف وهذا يمنع تشكل عوائق داخل الأنابيب.

وهنا لابد التنويه والتنبيه على ضرورة وجود الميول الصحيحة لمواسير الصرف لتفادي حدوث عوائق أو تشكل أي انسدادات داخل المواسير...
[/h]


----------



## mostafa2021 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

عندى سوال ان امكن وفى نفس الوقت مشكلة 
انا عندى فندق 30 دور
حمامات الدور الأرضى بتصرف بشكل بطئ ولا يتم كسح المخلفات بشكل جيد 
وللعلم صرف الدور الاضى مجمع على الخط الرئيسى النازل من فوق والمتجه الى الصرف العمومى 
ولاحظت ان عند فتح clean-out وجود هواء فى الخط الرئيسى الأفقى 
تم عمل خط هواء بقطر 2 بوصه من عند احد الحمامات بالدور الارضى والمتصل بالشبكة 
ولكن ما زال الصرف ليس بالشكل الجيد والمرضى 
ما الحل ....؟


----------



## aati badri (28 أكتوبر 2013)

mostafa2021 قال:


> عندى سوال ان امكن وفى نفس الوقت مشكلة
> انا عندى فندق 30 دور
> حمامات الدور الأرضى بتصرف بشكل بطئ ولا يتم كسح المخلفات بشكل جيد
> وللعلم صرف الدور الاضى مجمع على الخط الرئيسى النازل من فوق والمتجه الى الصرف العمومى
> ...


اظن والله اعلم صرف الارضي مع الادوار العليا خطأ لسببين او ثلاث
اولهما المشكلة التي تعانيها انت لان المياه النازلة من عل او من الادوار العليا تنزل بضغط عالي نتيجةالجاذبية/الوزن مما يساعد في حجز مياه الدور الارضي ذات الضغط المنخفض وهو الناتج من الميول فقط
ثانيهما عمود مياه الصرف من الادوار العليا يمنع حركة هواء التهويت الذي يتكلم عنه مهندسنا رياض اعلاه
ثالثهما في حالة وجود سدد سوف تدخل مياه الصرف من الادوار العليا لحمامات الدور الارضي


----------



## wael nesim (28 أكتوبر 2013)

الكود مش بيمنع ربط صرف الدور الارضى على الخط اللى نازل من فوق لكن لازم يلضم على الخط الافقى المتصل بالرأسى بمسافة قدرها 10*قطر الرأسى, يعنى مثلا لو عندى رايزر قطره 4 بوصة وبعد كدة الرايزر ده هيبقى افقى عشان يصرف على المانهول مثلا وعايز الضم عليه صرف الدور الارضى يبقى لازم الضمه على الافقى على مسافة 40 بوصة من مكان نزول الرايزر عشان ظاهرة ال hydraulic jump اللى ممكن بسببها تدخل المية الدور الارضى نتيجة نزولها بسرعة جدا فى الرايزر من الادوار العليا, وكمان لازم تعمل خط تهوية لوحده لصرف الدور الارضى ويفضل يكون نظام التهوية individual vent, وعلى اى حال طبعا يفضل صرف الدور الارضى لوحده تجنبا لاى مشكلة ممكن تطرأ معملنا حسابنا عليها.


----------



## toktok66 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> الكود مش بيمنع ربط صرف الدور الارضى على الخط اللى نازل من فوق لكن لازم يلضم على الخط الافقى المتصل بالرأسى بمسافة قدرها 10*قطر الرأسى, يعنى مثلا لو عندى رايزر قطره 4 بوصة وبعد كدة الرايزر ده هيبقى افقى عشان يصرف على المانهول مثلا وعايز الضم عليه صرف الدور الارضى يبقى لازم الضمه على الافقى على مسافة 40 بوصة من مكان نزول الرايزر عشان ظاهرة ال hydraulic jump اللى ممكن بسببها تدخل المية الدور الارضى نتيجة نزولها بسرعة جدا فى الرايزر من الادوار العليا, وكمان لازم تعمل خط تهوية لوحده لصرف الدور الارضى ويفضل يكون نظام التهوية individual vent, وعلى اى حال طبعا يفضل صرف الدور الارضى لوحده تجنبا لاى مشكلة ممكن تطرأ معملنا حسابنا عليها.


ياريت ارفاق الدليل من الكود على هذا الكلام


----------



## wael nesim (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ملحق ما طلبته يا بشمهندس توك توك


----------



## toktok66 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك thank u


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> اظن والله اعلم صرف الارضي مع الادوار العليا خطأ لسببين او ثلاث
> اولهما المشكلة التي تعانيها انت لان المياه النازلة من عل او من الادوار العليا تنزل بضغط عالي نتيجةالجاذبية/الوزن مما يساعد في حجز مياه الدور الارضي ذات الضغط المنخفض وهو الناتج من الميول فقط
> ثانيهما عمود مياه الصرف من الادوار العليا يمنع حركة هواء التهويت الذي يتكلم عنه مهندسنا رياض اعلاه
> ثالثهما في حالة وجود سدد سوف تدخل مياه الصرف من الادوار العليا لحمامات الدور الارضي


آآآآآسف
الصحيح
اولهم وثانيهم وثالثهم
وليس اولهما وذلك لاني كنت اكتب عن سببين
وعنا لي الثالث اثناء الكتابة


----------



## fayek9 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

mostafa2021 قال:


> عندى سوال ان امكن وفى نفس الوقت مشكلة
> انا عندى فندق 30 دور
> حمامات الدور الأرضى بتصرف بشكل بطئ ولا يتم كسح المخلفات بشكل جيد
> وللعلم صرف الدور الاضى مجمع على الخط الرئيسى النازل من فوق والمتجه الى الصرف العمومى 30 دور ده لا محالة من صرف الدور الارضى والاول لوحدهم على الوصلة الافقية بعد متسيب المسافة 10 قطر الماسورة لو اقل من 30 دور كان هيبقى ف كلام تانى
> ...


 الرد بالأحمر


----------



## zanitty (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مستمتع بالموضوع و بالحوار


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2013)

mostafa2021 قال:


> عندى سوال ان امكن وفى نفس الوقت مشكلة
> انا عندى فندق 30 دور
> حمامات الدور الأرضى بتصرف بشكل بطئ ولا يتم كسح المخلفات بشكل جيد
> وللعلم صرف الدور الاضى مجمع على الخط الرئيسى النازل من فوق والمتجه الى الصرف العمومى
> ...


لدي بعض الوريقات عن صرف المباني العالية ومشاكلها
اتمنى ان اوفق في رفعها


----------



## ماهرجابر (30 أكتوبر 2013)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mohammed_hatem (30 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
نشكرك علي الشرح الأكثر من رائع
أتمنى ان تدلني علي كتب او مراجع للصحي و الحريق مع العلم انا مهندس تكييف فقط و سوف انتقل لعمل أكون مسؤول عن التكيف و الصحي و الحريق


----------



## sharaf911 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoud mohamed ha (6 فبراير 2014)

موضوع مميز


----------



## علاء نادر (6 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع يستحق كل الشكر و التقدير​


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررا


----------



## king hema (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## el_shaer1 (28 أبريل 2014)

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حمداً طيباً كريماً


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (15 فبراير 2015)

لو عندى المبنى المبنى دورين 
فى مشكلة لو ربطت صرف الاول مع صرف الارضى على نفس الرايزر


----------



## toktok66 (15 فبراير 2015)

مفيش مشكله بشرط 
ان يكون ارتفاع قائم صرف الدرو الارضي للمداد الافقي لايقل عن 67 سم

طبقا للكود المصري


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن الجزء ده من الكود المصرى


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> مفيش مشكله بشرط
> ان يكون ارتفاع قائم صرف الدرو الارضي للمداد الافقي لايقل عن 67 سم
> 
> طبقا للكود المصري


مش فاهم الجزئيه دى


----------



## م.مصطفى محمود سيد (6 مارس 2016)

من الافضل عزل الدورالأرضي عن باقي المنشأ وذلك منعا لحدوث إنسداد عند نهايه عمود العمل من أسفل مع إندفاع المياه والفضلات مما يؤدي لإرتفاعها ودخولهاعبر المراحيض بها ولذلك يبدأ صرف المبنى مرورا بالدور الاول ودون الدور الأرضي حتى غرفه التفتيش حيث أن طول عمود العمل حينئذ يساعد على إستقبال إندفاع المخلفات دون حدوث إنسدادات وتأمين الحاجز المائي للدور الأرضي.


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ahmed1984 (16 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

